# 1st time bacon results



## scarps23 (Apr 11, 2017)

Had to split these into two batches. First batch I seasoned with Cajun. Second pork belly I seasoned with black pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. Followed bearcarvers instructions for curing using tender quick. Make sure to know your pork belly fits in ziplock bags before applying cure and brown sugar. A few of mine didn't and I had to fold. I eventually cut them in half and cured additional days. 







This is an example of when I folded over and required twice as long curing time. These actually turned out better in my opinion then the other ones. I over cured the pork belly I had flat. Should be able to see in pictures below. 







Mailbox modification isn't finished. Bought better tubing to cool smoke and hopefully collect more creosote. All of my bacon definitely had a tacky outside. Once sliced it didn't seem bad at all. 































I cut first batch too long. Tried cutting after putting in freezer for 2 hours. Used 4 hours on second batch and the slicing worked much better. 







This is the part that was over cured. 







Second batch. 



















Second batch was much better. Learned a few things to make sure I keep in mind next time I do some bacon. Planning on sharing with several people. 

The first batch of Cajun that I cut too thick does work well cooking in oven with brown sugar and more Cajun. I thought the Cajun was kind of weak without adding more. I will cook the rest of the thick bacon into candied bacon for a guys camping weekend end of the month. 

Thanks for all the people posting tips and making this pretty easy. I'm sure it can be improved, but I'm very happy with how the second batch turned out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2017)

That's some excellent looking bacon!

Point!

Al


----------



## remsr (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks good how long did you cure it for?

Randy,


----------



## bigmeat5242 (Dec 15, 2020)

scarps23 said:


> Had to split these into two batches. First batch I seasoned with Cajun. Second pork belly I seasoned with black pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. Followed bearcarvers instructions for curing using tender quick. Make sure to know your pork belly fits in ziplock bags before applying cure and brown sugar. A few of mine didn't and I had to fold. I eventually cut them in half and cured additional days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmeat5242 (Dec 15, 2020)

I guess freezing, slicing and then re-freezing isn't an issue?  

Thx


----------



## jcoleman66 (Dec 15, 2020)

Very nice!!!


----------

